# Are they now allowing post 6/20 weeks in?



## wvacations (Dec 26, 2010)

Headed to Orlando next week and received the call asking if I want to find out more about the points program. Told them I was not interested because I own 3 post 6/20/10 weeks and it would not make sense to enroll only 2 of my 5 weeks. Said okay and left number if I change my mind about a presentation.

She calls back 10 minutes later and says they are making exceptions now for the post 6/20/10 external sales, cost is higher (will not tell me the amount). Offered 15,000 MRD point to attend. I asked to please confirm that they will take post 6/20/10 weeks as I don't want to waste vacation time if it is not possible.

Anyone else ever see a relaxation on the 6/20/10 rule? I would probably consider joining if all 5 weeks could get in just to save the II fees.


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 26, 2010)

Just went last week and they said my post 6/20 week did not qualify...This is the first I've heard of any potential way to get a post 6/20 week into DC club. Let us know the result!


----------



## Kokonut (Dec 27, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> This is the first I've heard of any potential way to get a post 6/20 week into DC club. Let us know the result!



Could it be that enrollment of post 6/20/10 weeks is contingent upon the purchase of points?

I acquired a couple of weeks after 6/20 and would be interested in enrolling them. Please let us know if you get any more information.

Thanks!


----------



## wvacations (Dec 27, 2010)

So had my doubts about being able to enroll all my weeks (3 are post 6/20/10). Went to Online Chat at My-Vacationclub.com. First agent I got says "No the 3 post 6/20/10 weeks cannot be enrolled and ended the chat session immediately, not even asking if I had other questions. So I click chat again. Second agent says same thing that the Orlando Sales person is incorrect about post 6/20/10 weeks being able to be enrolled.

Was about to email the Orlando sales agent to cancel my presentation next week but decided I would try and call Owner Services before I sent the email. Waited 20 minutes on hold (as deadline approaches they seem to be very busy.) The agent looks at my account and says his computer shows all my weeks being eligible to enroll. I ask about 800 points and he replies I can still get them. Asked him if I enrolled right now on the phone, what the cost is. He states it is $1995 and that will include all my weeks (including the 3 post 6/20/10). I didn’t pull the trigger because I still don’t believe they would allow this without advertising it.

My concern now is I enroll over the phone, pay the $1995, and months later when the paper work is finished, I find my post 6/20/10 weeks are not there. Does the contract specifically list which weeks are included and is there a provision in the contract to exclude weeks after I pay the $1995.

I am not really interested in converting to points, but the II fee on 5 lock off ‘s and exchanges are pretty high. I could break even on the $1995 in about 3 years. It’s a shame you can’t just trust that a company representatives states!

I guess I have 2 days to figure this out.


----------



## Kokonut (Dec 27, 2010)

wvacations said:


> The agent looks at my account and says his computer shows all my weeks being eligible to enroll.



When you login to my-vacationclub.com and select the option to "Enroll Your Weeks", it should provide you with a list of eligible and ineligible inventory. Do all your weeks show as being eligible there?


----------



## wvacations (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes all my weeks show up with a point value.


----------



## JanT (Dec 28, 2010)

We recently closed on another Marriott week (private party resale) outside the 6/20 deadline and are now listed as the owners with Marriott.  Out of curiosity I logged into MVC.com and began the enrollment process to see what was listed as eligible to enroll and *both* of our weeks showed up as eligible to enroll ($1995 for both weeks).  However, on the front page it specifically says weeks purchased after the 6/20 deadline cannot join. 

Interestingly enough the first purchase (1/1 EOY at Grand Chateau) showed a point value of 2200 points prior to the 2nd week being recognized as us being the owners.  The 1/1 EY at Grand Chateau we just purchased also shows 2200 points.  But, when I click them both to enroll the points value for both weeks is 3300.  Not sure what that is about.  Will have to ask Marriott.

I went ahead and did a "chat" with a Marriott rep and asked if the 6/20/2010 deadline had changed.  All they did was tell me to call "Owner Services" to speak with a points specialist to clarify.  I intend to do that tomorrow and will let everyone here know what they say.  

If we could enroll both weeks it might be worth it but we're not really interested in enrolling just the 1/1 EOY Grand Chateau.  Doesn't make any sense to do that.  

Anyway, will let everyone know what they say.  But what they "say" and what they will put in writing are two different things.  We'll see.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2010)

wvacations said:


> Waited 20 minutes on hold (as deadline approaches they seem to be very busy.)



What deadline?


----------



## JanT (Dec 28, 2010)

Dancali,

I believe there is a 12/31/2010 deadline to enroll resale weeks that were not purchased through Marriott.



DanCali said:


> What deadline?


----------



## rsackett (Dec 28, 2010)

JanT said:


> Dancali,
> 
> I believe there is a 12/31/2010 deadline to enroll resale weeks that were not purchased through Marriott.



There is no deadline to enroll, the 12/31/2010 was the possible end of the 800 bonus points and the possible raising of the $1495/1995 DEAL.

Ray


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2010)

rsackett said:


> There is no deadline to enroll, the 12/31/2010 was the possible end of the 800 bonus points and the possible raising of the $1495/1995 DEAL.
> 
> Ray



Exactly...

How can there be a deadline for anything when probably half the owners dont even know about the program?

The wording on the website appears to refer to the enrollment fee, and even then is ambiguous at best.

And any deadline heard from a salesperson should be taken for what it is...

I really don't understand the desire to act upon fear of getting shut out of a mediocre exchange system. If you like it, and are ok with the costs involved, then enroll. If you don't like because of the costs or other reasons then don't enroll. But enrolling because you may get shut out is something you will likely to regret both because (i) you probably won't get shut out anyway, and (ii) it's the wrong reason to enroll (IMO).


----------



## JanT (Dec 28, 2010)

Well now see.....a person learns something every day.  I haven't been following this too much because we weren't interested in enrolling just the one week.  I was still under the impression there was a deadline of 12/31 to enroll.  Thanks for clarifying that for me, Ray!

We are certainly not going to join out of "fear" of being shut out of anything.  There are plenty of quality timeshares that are not Marriott and we have a pretty diverse portfolio now (well as soon as our SDO weeks are put in our name).  No need to panic about the points program.  If we can enroll both weeks we would probably do it but looks like we have time to decide.  



rsackett said:


> There is no deadline to enroll, the 12/31/2010 was the possible end of the 800 bonus points and the possible raising of the $1495/1995 DEAL.
> 
> Ray


----------



## scpoidog (Dec 28, 2010)

*Resale weeks?*



JanT said:


> Well now see.....a person learns something every day.  I haven't been following this too much because we weren't interested in enrolling just the one week.  I was still under the impression there was a deadline of 12/31 to enroll.  Thanks for clarifying that for me, Ray!
> 
> We are certainly not going to join out of "fear" of being shut out of anything.  There are plenty of quality timeshares that are not Marriott and we have a pretty diverse portfolio now (well as soon as our SDO weeks are put in our name).  No need to panic about the points program.  If we can enroll both weeks we would probably do it but looks like we have time to decide.



The 12/31 deadline might also apply to enrollment of resale TS.  This was never clarified and is kinda vague.  Unfortunately I don't have the exact verbiage.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

you all see what is happening here. they are trying to bully you into joining with "deadlines" and "being locked out forever";  even if I owned with marriott and was ok with the price of joining, I would not join because : the skim, the giving up of hoa vote, and most importantly, these horrible tactics.  I hope this dc program crashes and burns while all the legacy owners that didn't join enjoy the show.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> you all see what is happening here. they are trying to bully you into joining with "deadlines" and "being locked out forever";  even if I owned with marriott and was ok with the price of joining, I would not join because : the skim, the giving up of hoa vote, and most importantly, these horrible tactics.  I hope this dc program crashes and burns while all the legacy owners that didn't join enjoy the show.



Geeeeeze, thanks.   

Bullying?!  Really?  That's such an extreme choice of wording for how Marriott's implementing its new exchange program.  That's all it is - another exchange option - and we've all been given the choice whether to enroll our weeks or not.  If you don't like it then just don't join, it's simple.  But instead you feel a need to hope that those of who do like it and have enrolled our weeks or purchased points, somehow go down with a sinking ship?!  Nice.   

As far as "these horrible tactics," Marriott has ALWAYS sent out emails advertising specials or discounts or time-sensitive offers for their hotel and timeshare business.  (And yes, sometimes they've even sent mass emailings in error.)  For months we've been reading complaints on TUG about the folks who didn't get any email notices, but now that Marriott is sending updated reminders they're bullying?!

I'm afraid to go into the thread where the new extended deadline is being discussed - Marriott's probably being burned at the stake for daring to give folks more time to make their decision.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

really sue? giving a deadline for people to join, threatening that if they don't join they will be locked out forever, and the company's representatives saying that trading through II will dry up and they better join if they like staying at other marriotts isn't bullying? you either have a vested interest for the program to succeed since you obviously joined, or you are choosing to only smell the roses and ignore the thorns.


----------



## wof45 (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> really sue? giving a deadline for people to join, threatening that if they don't join they will be locked out forever, and the company's representatives saying that trading through II will dry up and they better join if they like staying at other marriotts isn't bullying? you either have a vested interest for the program to succeed since you obviously joined, or you are choosing to only smell the roses and ignore the thorns. enjoy getting less points than your week is worth, you obviously are fine with getting short changed.



I certainly don't know Marriott's plans, but suppose that there is a deadline for enrolling resale weeks?  Suppose that you will no longer get 800 bonus points?  Personally, I think that would be a mistake by Marriott, but they have their own bean counters helping with decisions.

I make decisions by looking at options, costs and gains -- so I like having options, and I save enough on fees in less than two years to pay for the enrollment.  I can decide later if I want to deposit weeks for DC points and if I want to use DC points to make reservations.

If I like the points given and taken, then who cares about the skim?  If I want Marriotts to maintain their quality instead of nickel and dime maintenance fees, who cares about the HOA decisions?  Do most people actually vote their HOA anyway?


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

wof45 said:


> ..and I save enough on fees in less than two years to pay for the enrollment.
> 
> ...who cares about the HOA decisions?



"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
-Benjamin Franklin

good luck to you and your purchased safety, we know Ben thinks you don't deserve it.


----------



## wof45 (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
> -Benjamin Franklin
> 
> good luck to you and your purchased safety, we know Ben thinks you don't deserve it.



actually, Ben Franklin, aka Poor Richard, would think I am smart for taking the option that pay itself back in less than two years with lower fees afterwards.

Ben Franklin also said "Do not anticipate trouble, or worry about what may never happen. Keep in the sunlight."


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> really sue? giving a deadline for people to join, threatening that if they don't join they will be locked out forever, and the company's representatives saying that trading through II will dry up and they better join if they like staying at other marriotts isn't bullying? you either have a vested interest for the program to succeed since you obviously joined, or you are choosing to only smell the roses and ignore the thorns.



I'm "choosing" to take Marriott's words at face value and evaluating what their new program specifically means for Weeks owners, in particular how my ownership might benefit or be hurt by enrollment.  The only reason I have a "vested interest" in the success of Marriott's new timeshare model is because it's the one that will be in effect from this point forward, and it doesn't make any sense to me that ANY Marriott timeshare owner wouldn't share that same interest (whether or not enrollment in the DC is of personal benefit.)

Getting mad at Marriott for offering something that doesn't benefit some of us is a waste of time - no amount of negative energy is going to change Marriott's business model.  Nitpicking every official communication from Marriott and equating those to "bullying" is, IMO, deflecting from the specifics.  For example, prior to today's email extending the deadline, their last official notice was that there was a 12/31/10 deadline to enroll weeks purchased prior to 6/20/10 at the introductory enrollment fees and with an 800 PlusPoints bonus.  Marriott DIDN'T release a subsequent official statement saying that any Weeks owners would be "locked out forever" after a certain date or that "II will dry up."

Those unofficial ideas came from some Marriott reps (who we've ALL acknowledged over the years might say anything to make a sale) and from the thousands of conjecture posts by TUGgers who don't have any more or less information to work with than the official documents.  TUGgers have combined their knowledge and opinions so that we all should by now have a pretty good idea of whether or not the new program works for us individually.  I just don't get why, if it doesn't work for you, it's necessary to hope that Marriott's new business model fails.  IMO, its failure will impact ALL of us to a much greater extent than the advent of the DC might.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

ok wof, I won't anticipate trouble, I'll anticipate facts: enjoy having the value of your weeks decimated, since if you ever decide to sell, the new owners will not be able to enroll in your beloved points program with deadlines. maybe in a year or so ill be able to pick them up for $100 or less like I did with starwood/wyndham


----------



## Latravel (Dec 28, 2010)

Actually, siesta, my friends that have joined and have USED the new program (versus just talking about it) have enjoyed the flexibility.  They have been able to get DC points and spend 3 days in Timberlodge and 7 days in Aruba.  All of this outside the season they purchased.  They would never have been able to do this before and they love it. 

So, you can think of the negatives (which you haven't experienced since you don't own Marriott) or speak from fear (because you haven't even used the program) or open up to the thought of a new use of the program.  If you don't like it, don't trade for DC points.  Use it as normal.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> For example, prior to today's email extending the deadline, their last official notice was that there was a 12/31/10 deadline to enroll weeks purchased prior to 6/20/10 at the introductory enrollment fees and with an 800 PlusPoints bonus.



Are you sure there was a deadline to enroll? Or was the deadline regarding the enrollment price?

Are you sure the enrollment was extended? Or was the price to enroll extended?

The reality is that there was never an official and unambiguous deadline to enroll (if there was, please post it). They always used working like "expected to last" and phrased the sentences so it wasn't clear what the deadline referred to. 



> "If your external purchase closed prior to June 20, 2010, it is eligible to be enrolled with the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program. The enrollment fee for one externally purchased week will initially be $1,495, and enrolling multiple externally purchased weeks will initially total $1,995. This offer is expected to be available only through December 31, 2010. Once you enroll your week(s), you will gain the annual option to elect Vacation Club Points, and you may also add the option of trading your week(s) for Marriott Rewards points if the week(s) you purchased externally are eligible for Marriott Rewards trade. You also will gain the benefit and convenience of the annual single-use fee (Club Dues)."



Somehow Marriott convinced thousands that there was a deadline by using ambiguous wording and the aforementioned tactics. Apparently, they even managed to fool knowledgeable and informed Tuggers...


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 28, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Are you sure there was a deadline to enroll? Or was the deadline regarding the enrollment price?
> 
> Are you sure the enrollment was extended? Or was the price to enroll extended?
> 
> ...



There was a 12/31/10 deadline for the offer and now it's been extended to 6/30/11.  I don't think anybody was "fooled" because, as you say, the wording was ambiguous.  All we knew was that an offer was on the table and would be on the table through 12/31/10, at least.  None of us could have said with any certainty what aspects of the offer would or could change come 12/31.  And as it stands now, the same ambiguity exists and will extend through 6/30/11.


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

Latravel said:


> So, you can think of the negatives (which you haven't experienced since you don't own Marriott) or speak from fear (because you haven't even used the program) or open up to the thought of a new use of the program.


 for me, not owning marriott currently is a +1, because you guys are getting a raw deal (unless you just plan to use your home resort, because as the marriott folks are saying, II will dry up right?)

_offensive comment removed_


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> There was a 12/31/10 deadline for the offer and now it's been extended to 6/30/11.  I don't think anybody was "fooled" because, as you say, the wording was ambiguous.  All we knew was that an offer was on the table and would be on the table through 12/31/10, at least.  None of us could have said with any certainty what aspects of the offer would or could change come 12/31.  And as it stands now, the same ambiguity exists and will extend through 6/30/11.



So even though Marriott has no reason to ever close down enrollment of weeks (each enrolled owner is $160-$200/year for as long as its enrolled) and Marriott email from today says:



> We’ve extended introductory enrollment pricing!



you still maintain the "offer" was about the enrollment itself and not the pricing to enroll? Just because it's slightly ambiguous?

Can't you see this is exactly what they want people to think? And can't you see these are exactly some of the tactics siesta was talking about?

How can you say it's ambiguous and yet maintain Marriott doesn't operate with any questionable sales tactics?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 28, 2010)

DanCali said:


> So even though Marriott has no reason to ever close down enrollment of weeks (each enrolled owner is $160-$200/year for as long as its enrolled) and Marriott email from today says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I "maintain" is that Marriott hasn't said definitively whether or not Weeks purchased prior to 6/20/10 will always be eligible to be enrolled in the DC, at what price or with what incentives.  All we KNOW through official statements is that through 6/30/11 they can be enrolled at the introductory pricing.

About Marriott being deliberately ambiguous?  Sure, it's a possibility and one that doesn't surprise me in the least.  Neither do I think it makes them a bad guy or a poor company with which to do business - every solid business model calls for limiting written commitments to only those which you intend to follow.

Honestly, why are we surprised by any of this?  Are we conveniently forgetting that for years we've been saying that Marriott should make definitive statements about certain timeshare usage rules, all the while they've been silent?  For example, using the 13-mo reservation rule for different resorts - aren't there some owners who insist they've done it repeatedly while other owners say they've been told it's against the rules?  Another, the priority placement rules at the resorts - the GM at Barony faithfully follows what's been published for that resort, but he also says - and truly believes - that he's following a directive issued by Marriott for all of the resorts.  Based on TUG posts about other resorts using first-come-first-served systems and matching II exchangers to deposits, that Marriott directive is obviously not the case at all.  Ambiguity from Marriott isn't new at all - although it appears the outrage against it is.

I think sometimes some folks have had an (unfair?) expectation of Marriott putting the needs/wants of existing customers ahead of what's best for their overall business or future customers.  But it's never made sense to me to expect anything other than the vacation experience they promised, which is timeshare weeks at X resort during Y season in a Z unit.  The basic promise that they made to me when I purchased hasn't changed one iota with the advent of the DC.  As well, they never promised that something like the DC would be implemented at all (nevermind promising specifics of it.)  I understand that some others may have had sales experiences that were vastly different from mine, that unfulfilled promises were part of their experience, and so their opinion of Marriott is negative.  I understand their reasoning, but I don't share their experience or their opinion.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 28, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I think sometimes some folks have had an (unfair?) expectation of Marriott putting the needs/wants of existing customers ahead of what's best for their overall business or future customers.



More often than not existing customers are best for the overall business and they are also future customers (or provide new customers word of mouth).

I believe JW Marriott once said:



> “If you take good care of the customers, the customers will come back, and back, and back; and the business will take care of itself.”



Seems like someone at MVCI didn't get the memo...


----------



## Dave M (Dec 28, 2010)

*Moderator Note:*

That's enough bickering over details that are not related to the topic of this thread. If you have something positive to add to this thread, do it. If you want to pick on another poster, take it offline or plan to take an enforced vacation from TUG. This warning also applies to other threads on this Marriott forum for those who have worn out my patience in this thread.

To paraphrase the Posting Rules: Post courteously or don't post at all.


----------



## JanT (Dec 28, 2010)

I contacted Marriott Owner Services today and asked the question - can we enroll our post 6/20/2010 purchased week?  I explained that when logging into my MVC account it showed that both weeks are eligible.  She tried it herself and said, "Yes, my system says you can enroll both and I remember hearing that the deadline had been extended to the end of this year.  Let me check."  She came back on and told me that she had checked with her supervisor and yes, the date has been extended to the end of the year instead of 6/20/2010.  The two weeks will cost $1995.  

Question is, is it worth the money?  I still am not convinced because they are both 1/1's.  Nothing to lock off so no fee savings there.  It would take a long time to recoup $1995.  Also, there is the issue about resale.  If we wanted to sell the new owner could not be in the points system.  Not a good thing.

I think I might have my answer on what to do now.   Just doesn't make sense for us but for those who have joined or will join, I hope the program is a huge success for you and I harbor no ill will towards Marriott.  

And Dave, thank you a million times over for policing these threads.  I personally get really tired of the constant bickering that goes on.  Makes me want to not come here anymore.




JanT said:


> We recently closed on another Marriott week (private party resale) outside the 6/20 deadline and are now listed as the owners with Marriott.  Out of curiosity I logged into MVC.com and began the enrollment process to see what was listed as eligible to enroll and *both* of our weeks showed up as eligible to enroll ($1995 for both weeks).  However, on the front page it specifically says weeks purchased after the 6/20 deadline cannot join.
> 
> Interestingly enough the first purchase (1/1 EOY at Grand Chateau) showed a point value of 2200 points prior to the 2nd week being recognized as us being the owners.  The 1/1 EY at Grand Chateau we just purchased also shows 2200 points.  But, when I click them both to enroll the points value for both weeks is 3300.  Not sure what that is about.  Will have to ask Marriott.
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2010)

If they have indeed extended the external deadline to enroll, Marriott will have to set a date as to when it is extended to. That date will have to be the current date or a date in the past. They will want to prevent people from running out and snapping up some cheap weeks to then enroll them in DC. The whole process would undermine their trust based point sales.

I think what is more likely is that their computer system really doesn't know when the deed was recorded on an external sale and sees all external sales the same way in the system. So a week purchased before 6/20 looks the same as one bought after.


----------



## enma (Dec 29, 2010)

I called my vacation adviser today to see if I could enroll my resale week that I bought in September. They told me no. So I will not be enrolling my 2 developer weeks, either.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is the update. After flying all day yesterday to get to Orlando, got a 6:30 am for the presentation at grande vista. I has told the person who contacted me trying to get me to go to the sale of the DC club that I was not interested because I have 3 post 6/20 weeks. She actually called me back and said she checked with her manager and ALL my weeks were eligiable to be enrolled. I questioned her and reminder her that 3 weeks were post 6/20. She assured me that the manager was aware of that and had checked eligibility and they were all good. 


How can you tell when a Marriott representative is lying on the phone? You can hear them!!

Get there at 7:45. Get assigned a salesperson at 8:10. Salesperson says to be 1 of only 2 sales reps that works with customers with 5 weeks or more. Sit down at 8:20 and I am told how every thing has now changed. As of January 1 the trust now owes all inventory at 31 resorts. NO more 24 day preference in II. Inventory has dried up as of yesterday!  It is now all the new program!  I had better get in now before the price sky rockets! 8:40 I cut him off, mention the trust documents state 11 resorts. Tell him I know all I need to know and under no circumstance would I buy points. Tell him I am prepared to enroll my 5 weeks just like I talked to the person that called to schedule the meeting. 

Surprise, surprise, my post 6/20 weeks are not eligiable. Now I am mad, I told him I wasted my morning because misinformation. He his to get a manager. Manager confirms post 6/20 weeks are not now and will not ever be eligible and tha "I must have misunderstood the sales person on the phone.". Unbelievable!! They lie on the phone to get me in. Try and sell me points the tell me I was the uniformed one! 9:00am I end the meeting stating I will never attend another Marriott lie session and wouldn't recommend Marriott to my worst enemy. 

The say they are sorry and hope I will reconsider. Then say by the way no 15000 Marriott rewards points and no $25 Disney dollars because I did not finish the 90 minute lie session. 

They have stooped to levels. They have become a desperate business. To bad.


----------



## Fredm (Jan 2, 2011)

wvacations said:


> Here is the update. After flying all day yesterday to get to Orlando, got a 6:30 am for the presentation at grande vista. I has told the person who contacted me trying to get me to go to the sale of the DC club that I was not interested because I have 3 post 6/20 weeks. She actually called me back and said she checked with her manager and ALL my weeks were eligiable to be enrolled. I questioned her and reminder her that 3 weeks were post 6/20. She assured me that the manager was aware of that and had checked eligibility and they were all good.
> 
> Get there at 7:45. Get assigned a salesperson at 8:10. Salesperson says to be 1 of only 2 sales reps that works with customers with 5 weeks or more. Sit down at 8:20 and I am told how every thing has now changed. As of January 1 the trust now owes all inventory at 31 resorts. NO more 24 day preference in II. Inventory has dried up as of yesterday!  It is now all the new program!  I had better get in now before the price sky rockets! 8:40 I cut him off, mention the trust documents state 11 resorts. Tell him I know all I need to know and under no circumstance would I buy points. Tell him I am prepared to enroll my 5 weeks just like I talked to the person that called to schedule the meeting.
> 
> ...



Outrageous!


----------



## siesta (Jan 2, 2011)

> Surprise, surprise, my post 6/20 weeks are not eligiable.


 I anticipated this in the beginning of your story, that was merely their hook to get you into the presentation.  I wonder if you agreed to buy points (at least pretended to be interested) and wanted to retro would they have started bargaining with you instead of just saying no.


----------



## DanCali (Jan 2, 2011)

wvacations said:


> She actually called me back and said she checked with her manager and ALL my weeks were eligiable to be enrolled...
> 
> ...Surprise, surprise, my post 6/20 weeks are not eligiable.



The problem is that the person getting you to attend gets paid if you attend. Their sole purpose is to get you to go; once you agree they are done. 

So they will figure out why you don't want to attend (in you case post-June 20 weeks, in other cases being held hostage at a prior presentation, in a different case little kids running around) and they will say whatever it takes to get you to attend (e.g. you can enroll post-June 20 weeks, you'll be in and out in 45 minutes, we'll give you free babysitting for the kids etc). Some of these people apparently have no problem lying if it means you agree to attend and they get paid.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 2, 2011)

wvacations, thanks for the update and I am sorry you had to go through that. 

Marriott has now hit the bottom with all of the other slimy, pushy, timeshare companies, how SAD!


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 2, 2011)

Your story makes them look incredibly desperate.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 2, 2011)

When I read threads like this I really am incredibly sad. Marriott had a great product, and their timeshares are still great, but the way they rolled out the DC and the way they are dealing with their loyal customers I am afraid has forever tarnished their customer base.


----------



## scpoidog (Jan 2, 2011)

From your story, I would have thought you were at Ko Olina.  Sorry to hear about that.  I hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 2, 2011)

m61376 said:


> When I read threads like this I really am incredibly sad. Marriott had a great product, and their timeshares are still great, but the way they rolled out the DC and the way they are dealing with their loyal customers I am afraid has forever tarnished their customer base.



Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2011)

I would be sending an e-mail to someone in charge at MVCI. We had a rather poor experience with a sales presentation at Beach Place and were told, NO points for you. We complained while in Orlando and had our 15,000 points within a day.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree that you should complain.

I have dealt with 10 great Marriott employees for every bad one.  I am a Marriott junkie and love their product.  I've also posted that I'm not joining the DC program until they make it a better deal for me, but I still love being able to trade via II and stay in my home resort.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 13, 2011)

They actually sent me a survey to fill out about my "recent Destintion CLub presentation"

They won't give me my 15,000 Marriott Reward points because according to them I did not do the presentation, but they want to know how I feel about the presentation.

Well I told them in the survey, and a 3 page letter telling what was left out of the survey.

They are desperate!!!


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 13, 2011)

wvacations said:


> The say they are sorry and hope I will reconsider. Then say by the way no 15000 Marriott rewards points and no $25 Disney dollars because I did not finish the 90 minute lie session.


That is when you are supposed to say "Why? I am not leaving until the 90 minutes are up, or you give me my points, whichever comes first."  When they realize *they* ar the ones being held hostage they will usually get you released ASAP.  -  We  went to Ko' Olina one year on a preview package and accepted that we had to be there 90 minutes. Upfront we made it clear that had a kid starting college and until he was out we weren't buying anything.  We then began to ask questions about trades, and rewards points, and the property, etc.  We were given our cookies, our soda, our $100 certificate and rewards points voucher and told to have a nice vacation. Out in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## OCsun (Jan 13, 2011)

jlr10 said:


> We were given our cookies, our soda, our $100 certificate and rewards points voucher and told to have a nice vacation. Out in less than 20 minutes.



I love it! :hysterical:


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 13, 2011)

Can we jump to the conclusion that because they extended the deadline date for enrolling in the new program that Marriott did not reach whatever internal sales goals they had established to enroll a certain % of existing owners????


----------



## kds4 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have upcoming stays at both Myrtle Beach and Orlando. Wonder if I will get the points pitch at both properties. Will be interesting to compare their respective answers to the questions I ask. (Not that I will consider joining, unless they drop the price for resale enrollments.)


----------



## Latravel (Jan 13, 2011)

In the January issue of the Vacation Club news, they said they extended the enrollment because not all owners know about the new program.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 13, 2011)

Latravel said:


> In the January issue of the Vacation Club news, they said they extended the enrollment because not all owners know about the new program.



I got that email also. Says that over 100,000 weeks have been been enrolled. Anyone have any idea how many week are ou there? Guess you could go to every MVCI resort on Marriott.com and find the total units and mulitply by 50. Seems like alot of work. Anyone allready know the total weeks in the MVCI system?


----------



## davidn247 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Approx. 9% of total weeks enrolled (gesstimate of 100'000 weeks)*

I made a calculation the other day on the redweek.com forum (see under Points Systems). I took a sample of resorts (i.e.: Grande Vista weeks - huge resort - and Mountainside - small resort) and calculate an average weeks per resort X number of resorts, etc. etc.

All in all, I came to the conclusion that 100'000 weeks represent approx. 9% of total. This is not a big number, especially if you count all the weeks that they have in their own hands before the program started.

Knowing very well how big companies work (the objective should be at least 25-30% of the total), I am sure that they will have to do something more than just extending the deadline to attract more owners. I will not be surprised that they drop their $595 price for original Marriott owners and/or provide the equivalent value in points to be used (more than just the initial 800 points when you join).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2011)

wvacations said:


> I got that email also. Says that over 100,000 weeks have been been enrolled. Anyone have any idea how many week are ou there? Guess you could go to every MVCI resort on Marriott.com and find the total units and mulitply by 50. Seems like alot of work. Anyone allready know the total weeks in the MVCI system?



Actually I think it said something like "nearly 100,000 weeks" not "over". I think they were at something like 93,000.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 13, 2011)

You're right. I just re-read the email and it says "nearly 100,000." Funny how at my my "non-presentation" in Orlando salesperson said "nearly all" the weeks were being enrolled!


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 13, 2011)

davidn247 said:


> I will not be surprised that they drop their $595 price for original Marriott owners and/or provide the equivalent value in points to be used (more than just the initial 800 points when you join).



I can see offering more sign-up points, but reducing the enrollment rate would definitely runs the risk of upsetting early enrollees.


----------



## davidn247 (Jan 13, 2011)

OutAndAbout: think about what some companies do when introducing new system/upgrade. Apple for instance provided a $100 cheque to previous iphone owners when they launch the iphone3 version.

You could imagine that they can provide early enrollees with the difference in DC points (giving back $595 at 0.4 points = approx. 1'500 points). What they can also do is a type of friendshare program.

When you are a big corporation like Marriott, you have no choice but to make it work. If this thing does not take momentum for them, it could be a huge issue in the long run. Marriott is a well-known brand and needs to protect its reputation.

I am sure that this DC program helped Marriott to solve a lot of short-term issue (unsold inventories put into the trust, repricing model/weeks, capturing value going to II, etc.). Now, if the trust does not get big enough, they will have a critical mass issue.


----------

